# If money wasn’t an issue ....



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

Could you live in an underground home ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 22, 2020)

That is insane good!

An entire home underwater, I couldn't, but having a special room in the home resembling the top picture, YES!

Boy, I can only imagine the cost of having something like that built.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 22, 2020)

It's beautiful and I'd rent one for a vacation but don't much like the idea of living there full time.  I love trees too much for it to be my main home.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 22, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> It's beautiful and I'd rent one for a vacation but don't much like the idea of living there full time.  I love trees too much for it to be my main home.


Trees, birds singing, fresh air, open windows and doors...


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 22, 2020)

As much as I have loved to snorkel in places like that, I wouldn't want to stay there for more than a day but the thought of being there overnight is creepy.  I think having a delicious meal with drinks with all of you at that table would be great though.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2020)

*I love being near bodies of water but this home is too much like an aquarium for my taste. Does the roof lift off for food delivery?! *


----------



## Treacle (Jul 22, 2020)

If money wasn't an issue ........I would love a place in the 'woods' where the wildlife is all around you and nature is at your fingertips , you could carry on your hobby/work making things with wood. Enjoy the evening in a tin bath and relax on 'sun beds' and enjoy a few beers. OOh sounds a bit like Gary O's place - is it up for sale ?????


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 22, 2020)

Out of the four rooms shown, the dining area is my fave!


----------



## Treacle (Jul 22, 2020)

I would imagine it would be  quite peaceful/relaxing watching the Aquatic life and it is stunning in it's own way , but as for a permanent abode , not for me.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2020)

Where's the Garage??  I can just imagine having to make a quick run to the store...would be a half day event.  Plus, they better hope nothing ever springs a leak.  

The best "compromise" I've ever seen is the environment in Kenora, Ontario...on the north shores of Lake of The Woods.  There are dozens of small islands in the bay, and people park their car in a garage/boathouse on the shore, and boat to their house on the island.   There are even traffic signals in the bay, so that boaters and the small seaplanes don't collide.  If I were filthy rich, I'd have a Summer home there.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 22, 2020)

Well, it does have better viewing than a submarine.
But no, while I could spend a few days, I would not want to live there.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 22, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Where's the Garage??  I can just imagine having to make a quick run to the store...would be a half day event.  Plus, they better hope nothing ever springs a leak.
> 
> The best "compromise" I've ever seen is the environment in Kenora, Ontario...on the north shores of Lake of The Woods.  There are dozens of small islands in the bay, and people park their car in a garage/boathouse on the shore, and boat to their house on the island.   There are even traffic signals in the bay, so that boaters and the small seaplanes don't collide.  If I were filthy rich, I'd have a Summer home there.


I don't think cars would run very well under water..  so you'd probably need to swim up to your driveway!!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2020)

Should I break the glass in case of fire?...  And no, wouldn’t live there. Our water bed sprung a leak once, in the middle of the night, and I dreamt I was drowning.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

Treacle said:


> If money wasn't an issue ........I would love a place in the 'woods' where the wildlife is all around you and nature is at your fingertips , you could carry on your hobby/work making things with wood. Enjoy the evening in a tin bath and relax on 'sun beds' and enjoy a few beers. OOh sounds a bit like Gary O's place - is it up for sale ?????


That’s what I have now minus the tin bath. 
Im an Aquarian and love the water but I’d find this super creepy. Like others, possibly a dinner or an overnight stay but ti permanently live under water would spook me. What if your roof is leaking and you can’t get a handy man in time to fix it before you’re flooded? I do however e joy looking at the photos but that’s about it for me.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Where's the Garage??  I can just imagine having to make a quick run to the store...would be a half day event.  Plus, they better hope nothing ever springs a leak.
> 
> The best "compromise" I've ever seen is the environment in Kenora, Ontario...on the north shores of Lake of The Woods.  There are dozens of small islands in the bay, and people park their car in a garage/boathouse on the shore, and boat to their house on the island.   There are even traffic signals in the bay, so that boaters and the small seaplanes don't collide.  If I were filthy rich, I'd have a Summer home there.


Where we went kayaking a while back there were many islands with homes on them. Most were in really bad shape and looked abandoned or perhaps just used once a year. Perhaps the islands need to be bigger. Lol. Then again it’s a super busy spot in the summertime which normally I would hate. 
If I were ridiculously rich I think I’d want my own luxurious tree house. There’s a show about a company that does just this. Now that would be fun.


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2020)

Then there as in the 3rd. picture down peeping sharks outside the bedroom. Notice the pink color [embarrassed] for being caught on camera. 

Beside sneaky under water fish, sitting  on a balcony in scuba gear not to appealing to me.


----------



## jujube (Jul 22, 2020)

It would be great for a couple of days.  But what if you were changing clothes and got ogled by an octopus or embarrassed a squeamish squid?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

I wonder if your address would be on the submarines gps so they don’t crash into you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 22, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I wonder if your address would be on the submarines gps so they don’t crash into you.


I've been giving thought to the opening to the house (water level).

- Is it a boat dock? 
- Is it just a round tube sticking out of the water?
- Is it a large box with a locking door?

What prevents a boat, ship, craft, from crashing into, and/or anyone breaching ones security and entering the home?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've been giving thought to the opening to the house (water level).
> 
> - Is it a boat dock?
> - Is it just a round tube sticking out of the water?
> ...


True and how to get Netflix
There’s a lot to think about but there really are some people who live like this underwater. The strange thing is my husband is one of them. He can’t swim or stand getting his head wet yet would happily live underwater whereas I’ll swim just about anywhere yet this would spook me. Yes and where’s the garage?. How do you take your dogs for a walk? My dogs want their paws touching the earth.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 22, 2020)

yes, just yes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 22, 2020)

Keesha said:


> True and how to get Netflix
> There’s a lot to think about but there really are some people who live like this underwater. The strange thing is my husband is one of them. He can’t swim or stand getting his head wet yet would happily live underwater whereas I’ll swim just about anywhere yet this would spook me. Yes and where’s the garage?. How do you take your dogs for a walk? My dogs want their paws touching the earth.


And, Keesha... what are the laws protecting homeowners from peeping-toms, I mean peeping-divers?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> yes, just yes.


You would?
Do you mind elaborating a bit and telling us why?


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 22, 2020)

Sometimes I really get tired of watching where this world is going.   Living in a bubble like that.... not having to worry about liars, cheaters, murders, and someone stealing from you..... it would have to be peaceful.... and just turn OFF of the news casters and their fake news.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> And, Keesha... what are the laws protecting homeowners from peeping-toms, I mean peeping-divers?



Yeah I thought about that too.
Peeping divers. Lol. I don’t know what to say about that one. It sounds a bit exciting too though like in a James Bond movie. LOL


----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> Sometimes I really get tired of watching where this world is going.   Living in a bubble like that.... not having to worry about liars, cheaters, murders, and someone stealing from you..... it would have to be peaceful.... and just turn OFF of the news casters and their fake news.



Yeah. But you’d still have to go out to get groceries so would see magazines stands with the latest news. Of course there would be so fewer  people but there’s places above water where you can be left alone too.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

For myself I think I’d prefer something like this


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 22, 2020)

No under the sea crap for me thankyou. LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 22, 2020)

One thing about this style of living, for young families it wouldn't make for fun times for the kids unless...

Kids to mom; hey mom, can we go out and play hide-and-seek? Mom; oh sure kids, don't forget to top-off your scuba tanks, and watch out for sharks.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2020)

Living underwater isn't for me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 22, 2020)

Too claustrophobic here. I prefer a log cabin on top of a mountain or in a valley. Besides, what sense does it make to live there and not be able to go fishing?!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 22, 2020)

Treacle said:


> a bit like Gary O's place - is it up for sale ?????


Who knows

There may come a time


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 22, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Peeping divers. Lol. I don’t know what to say about that one. *It sounds a bit exciting too though like in a James Bond movie*. LOL


Odd that you should mention that

I'd have to say Nada


Even if the doctor was out


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 22, 2020)

I am good where I am. I like the sun and the weather.     Not a lot of people around...most of the time.
   Underwater, no I don't think it is for me. Not underneath it anyway, on the shore now that is another thing all together.


----------



## LindaB (Jul 23, 2020)

No, no and NO!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)

Not for me.


----------

